# 6hp vibration



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

So I'm debating whether to stick a 6hp-8hp, or 9.9 hp 4 stroke next to the 60hp 4 stroke. Lowe 165FM


Does anyone run a 6hp 4 stroke? I'm told there will be vibration because of it being a single piston.

Is it that noticeable? I like the 6hp because of weight and size--easy on and off and the 6hp would be enough to troll on the Lowe 165FM

So if you use a 6hp 4 stroke please tell me what you notice as far as vibration. I have a 2016 Tohatus LS 6hp with Alt. waiting at $1500. If I go up its adding size and 40lbs to the transom 
which already sits down because of the 60.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I am in thinking about this too, I want a 6hp on my crest liner 17 to troll, can't wait for answers if it is ok.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

heres your answer ,a yamaha T8 .I have one and I gotta look for the pee water to no its running.


----------



## mastertracker (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a 6 HP yamaha four stroke that works just fine with no vibration on it that I have noticed. It's on an 18 foot lund fisherman which is a heavy boat but moves it OK. I think that fighting the wind with just the kicker and relying on it to get to shore might be a challenge.


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a Tohatsu 6 hp Sail Pro 2014 model on my 17 foot Boston Whaler and have used it for 2 years. It is a real little motor, it weighs 59 lbs, it will push my boat to a top speed of 6.1 mph ( my old Mercury 9.9 2 stroke kicker would go 6.4 mph). You will only get hull speed with any kicker. During normal trolling use I don't think it vibrates any worse tha my 2 cylinder Mercury. I sometimes use it on a 14 ft aluminum boat as the primary power and I don't think it vibrates any more than any other small hp motor. All said I am very pleased with the Tohatsu 6 hp. If you get a Tohatsu 6 hp get the Sail Pro model because it comes standard with a high thrust propeller and the alternator .


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

16 ft boat ? Watch your transom weight. Have you considered a bow mount electric with auto pilot for trolling ?
Just thinking.
EB


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> heres your answer ,a yamaha T8 .I have one and I gotta look for the pee water to no its running.


Any issues with 1st start of the day. My 2004 T8 was horrible to start but then after being warm it was click and gone. Yes-it was very quiet but went with other boat. Leaning towards the 6hp Tohatsu sail pro or just paying up for a remote 8 or 9.9 with all the goodies.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

nope mine starts runs great, and go for the remote controls, you never leave the helm. do a all state search ,thats how I found mine.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

walleyedave said:


> Any issues with 1st start of the day. My 2004 T8 was horrible to start but then after being warm it was click and gone. Yes-it was very quiet but went with other boat. Leaning towards the 6hp Tohatsu sail pro or just paying up for a remote 8 or 9.9 with all the goodies.


Drill out the seal on the low speed jet adjusting screw and make it richer for that cold start problem. Factory sets everything lean to meet EPA.


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

If you can find a Yamaha 6hp 4 stroke from 2002-2010 they were two cyl. I have a 2004 model and it has been great with little vibration.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a 2004 nissan 4 stroke 6 hp on my lowe 165 fm and love it. 1 cylinder. Main motor is a 50 hp johnson 2-stroke. Just replaced the impeller last season. Smokes a little,but I got well over 2000 hrs on it. Gets well over 6 hrs to the gallon and add a little oil every couple trips.Probably closer to 8 hrs to the gallon going 3 mph.With the savings from fuel,it more than paid for itself.

Any vibration is usually the stearing connector but no biggie.It's the $30 cabelas quick connector system.Trimming main motor up and down a little helps. Wished I had full controls for it but the trollmaster suffices for the throttle and it is the bomb.

Next kicker will have full controls for it along with electric start.


----------

